# Male/Female...Type of my baby betta?



## Manisha (May 12, 2013)

I have had this baby for two weeks. he/she is happy and changed color almost overnight! Anyone can see type or sex of him? I really am not experienced to know. Thanks  

He is just adorable.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It actually looks like a female to me, I do see an eggspot I believe but it's the square-ness of the anal fin, the short ventrals and the shorter dorsal that makes me think it. Also I think she's a VT, could have some CT in her lineage though. Adorable face!!


----------



## Manisha (May 12, 2013)

Thank you! SHE is just the greatest little baby of my three. She is very intersted in me... watches me all day...if i move, she moves. I just adore this little one. I guess I should change the name...I was going with Gawker. hahaha


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Makes me think of all my VT ladies, so I have to agree with lilnaugrim


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol she could still be Gawker, I feel like it'd be a unisex name haha that's adorable, same thing happens with my Toni ^^ She's adorbs and so is her bf Steve haha


----------



## Manisha (May 12, 2013)

Ya your right...Gawker is perfect. I guess I associate gawkers with males ...opps..my bad.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol, females could totally be gawkers too XD haha But either way, it's still cute :-D


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

Definitely looks female to me. :3


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

A girl 100%! I miss my little girl. he was tiny, but she passed this February..


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a female combtail to me.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

lilnaugrim said:


> Lol she could still be Gawker, I feel like it'd be a unisex name haha that's adorable, same thing happens with my Toni ^^ She's adorbs and so is her bf Steve haha


HA!
lol.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Krys said:


> HA!
> lol.


hehe, although now I'm thinking Toni is back to being Tony....either way, they're still boyfriendss!!!! and no one can stop me XD


----------



## Manisha (May 12, 2013)

Gawker sure has grown a lot this past week. I know we all say Female from the little blurry pic that I posted but ....she made a giant bubble nest last night and fins are showing lots of growth...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh wow...well! This changes it up a bit! I guess I'll have to go with male now. The ventral's being longer than the anal is a good sign as well as the pointedness of the anal fin.

I'm wondering if he had some Plakat gene's in him because that Dorsal fin still looks so short! Generally I find that on Plakats, not regular VT's, Also looks like he's got some CT in his lineage somewhere with those extending rays. VT's often have extending rays anyway but sometimes when they're more pronounced I find that they have CT in their past somewhere. But we'll see as his fins grow out more!


----------



## Manisha (May 12, 2013)

Thank you, yes he seems to be turning into a he. He is very protective of his new bubble nest. Even while feeding he goes back to defend it. It's the cutest thing. He seems to be turning very aggressive.

I adopted yet another sad Petco baby. It had NO FINS! Well...very little ones with all his fin rot. I haven't taken any photos yet as I wasnt sure he was going to make it the first night. He is in a very shallow bowl as he can barely get to the top for air and going through gentle hospital treatment. It is so sad but he actually ate this morning. His little bowl had mold and green slime and he was definately within hours of dying when i picked him up. I will take pics soon.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh no!!! That poor baby!! I hope he survives with you, you'd certainly give him a good home ^_^

That's adorable about your little boy though! Yeah, he'll try to be aggressive at first but he'll mellow out after a while usually. Once he stops going through puberty that is XD


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks like a female  Congrats. Looks semi similar to my VT Female! What a cutie!:-D


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rainbows said:


> Looks like a female  Congrats. Looks semi similar to my VT Female! What a cutie!:-D


I don't believe you saw there was another page? lol


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> I don't believe you saw there was another page? lol


That moment when you turn blonde for a moment.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lol that's alright Rainbows! I've done that more times than I can count XD


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Let me rephrase myself.... LOOKS LIKE A MALE!  Congrats! The color looks sorta like my VT female! Phew, that was embarrassing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lmao. I agree though, he looks like my long finned VT female as well; Mystique. She's a big fish for sure!


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

lilnaugrim said:


> Lmao. I agree though, he looks like my long finned VT female as well; Mystique. She's a big fish for sure!


I really do believe it is a female. I have heard of females with long fins because of crossbreeds. Also look at its belly. Hm, Im sticking with female now :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

True, always such a guessing game.

I'm not convinced with those ventral fins though, they look like they're going to get much longer. On my long finned girls, they're ventrals are longer than their anal at first, but they don't go passed the last point of it. Where this one does. But the anal fin still does sort of have that squarish shape to it.

Just for reference here are my two long finned girls who are still growing. The first is Pineapple who is about 5 months old now. and you can see her ovaries behind her pectorals. But note the slant in the anal, short up top and longer at the bottom. Her fins are still growing though.


And here's Mystique who's a Petco girl and I'm guessing she's about 8-9 months old. She's huge, her body alone is about 1.5 inches which is enough to consider her a Giant or have at least Giant blood in her. 


EDIT: forgot to mention that Betta's will keep their "baby" tummy for a few weeks after they mature and this one isn't mature yet but getting close so that's just a baby tummy, not the female-ish figure.


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

yupp a female


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Meh, I'm going to stick with Male just to be different lol


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

she so pretty..i wish i had another tank so i could get one like her.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

I changed my mind! ITS A HESHE!!!  Now I can get either one right.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Lmao! that's great XD


----------



## Manisha (May 12, 2013)

Here is another picture today of Gawker. His bubble nest is even bigger today and one of my other adorable babies.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That second baby is amazing looking! Definitely a boy and such beautiful marking's! I'm sure they'll change but he'll be fun to watch :-D

Yeah I'm still holding onto Male for Gawker. Females will build bubble nests occasionally but they lack structure that males put into them and don't get very big. And still a VT, his tail will grow out and eventually droop in about a month's time. All VT's only have 2 rays so that's a good way to tell. :-D


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

Gawker is getting big. <3

Your newbie is adorable too. I would go for male for the newbie.


----------

